# Pinarello Sizing



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

I've been told many of the newer Pinarello's tend to run on the large size. Can anyone give me any helpful feed back? I'm looking at a FP6 and I normally fit a 52 or 53 frame. Any insight into this would be appreciated.


----------



## igor-jz (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi garbec.

The FP6 has the same geometry as the Paris 2007 or 2008. If you normally ride 52 or 53, you should go with the 51.5 size (the top tube is 535 mm, steering tube 135 mm, the seat tube (from the center of BB to the top of seat tube) is 555 overall.
There were the threads about it:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=139955
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=107743
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=78344

Good luck!


----------



## proy (Sep 7, 2004)

I ride a Trek 54 and recently ordered a 51.5 Prince after a professional fit.


----------

